# Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?



## frEnzy (19. Dezember 2011)

*Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Meine Frau hat sich eben bei Web.de angemeldet um ihre Emails abzuholen,  da unser Emailprogramm eine Nachricht bekommen hat, dass ihr Postfach  voll wäre. Nach dem Einloggen bei Web.de kommt dann folgendes Bild:

_modedit: Bild mit Klarnamen dritter Person entfernt. Wir sind hier nicht bei Facebook._

Jetzt frage ich mich ja: Was für ein Schmuh macht Web.de da??? Man soll ne Erweiterung runter laden um mehr Webspace zu bekommen? Klingt für mich nach ganz große ******* (Virus, Trojaner, Wasauchimmer). Was denkt ihr dazu? Haben das andere Web.de Benutzer auch erhalten und auch schon durchgeführt? Was holt man sich da ins Haus, wenn man da ja sagt?


----------



## Crenshaw (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

@web.de-Account von 12 MB auf 500 MB Speicherplatz im Postfach - Freebies - Seite #5 » myDealZ.de

Scheint einfach nur eine Toolbar zu sein die man danach wieder deinstallieren kann..

aber ich wäre vorsichtig! Web.de ist ja bekannt für Abofallen etc..


----------



## derP4computer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Mir sind 12 MB Speicherplatz schon zu viel, aber wer es braucht, bitte.
Web.de nutze ich nur für ................ weiß ich garnicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Überspringe das einfach.
Die 500MB sind ein reines Lockangebot, das bekommst du nur, wenn du noch irgendwas mit abschließt. Spar dir das also.

Und irgendwie ist das Unterforum hier das Falsche für den Thread.


----------



## Icejester (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Clever. Jetzt weiß jeder, wie Deine Frau heißt. War das Absicht, oder ist es Dir einfach egal?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Name weit verbreitet ist, genau die zu finden wird schwer sein.
Aber vielleicht ist das auch Verschleierungstaktik.


----------



## Fallobst (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Ich vermute mal, dass irgend ein Addon installiert wird, damit neben Google, Facebook und co auch web.de weiß auf welchen Seiten du dich rumtreibst, um dir personalisierte Werbung zuschicken zu können.


----------



## Dragonix (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Was wirdn hier alles erzählt?
Abofallen? Gab's bei web.de m.e. noch nicht. Bei web.de ist immer klar erkennbar, ab wann's was kostet (und das ist wirklich nicht zu überesehen) - ob diese "Werbung" dann nett ist, ist was anderes, aber ne Abofalle sind diese Werbescreens nicht. Wenn dann Lockangebote, aber das ist wieder was anderes.. Dieses Angebot hier kostet nichts, etwas google hätte in dem Fall geholfen. 

heise online - Web.de tauscht Speichererweiterung gegen Toolbar
etc.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Web.de gehört zu United Internet und ist eigentlich schon als seriös anzusehen, aber ich versteh trotzdem nicht warum so viele Leute die kostenlosen mail-dienste nutzen. Jeder Internet-Provider bietet doch mehrere Adressen und auch genügend Speicher zum Vertrag,
bei mir sind das 50 Adressen, der Speicher liegt im GB-Bereich, 1 oder 10 glaub ich, war schon ewig nich mehr im KD-Center.


----------



## Fallobst (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Das stimmt schon, aber was ist wenn man mal den Provider wechselt? Dann hast auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf deine Email Adresse. Man muss eine neue eröffnen und in der Welt verteilen.


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Da muss ich Dir natürlich wieder recht geben, muss aber auch von mir ausgehen, bin schon über 5 Jahre beim gleichen Provider und ausnahmsweise ein zufriedener Kunde. Wenn dann mal ein Wechsel ansteht (stehen würde) gäbs halt Arbeit. So oft ist das ja aber nicht (in der Regel)


----------



## L-man (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Clever. Jetzt weiß jeder, wie Deine Frau heißt. War das Absicht, oder ist es Dir einfach egal?


 

wen interessieren Namen??? Das ganze Telefonbuch ist damit voll und das sogar Alphabetisch sortiert.


----------



## Orka45 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

An alle die sich wegen der Toolbar abgeschreckt fühlen.
Ich hab die schritte befolgt und sofort nach dem Upgrade die Toolbar wieder runtergeschmissen. 
Jetzt hab ich 500mb Speicher


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Und wozu brauchst du 500MB Speicher bei Mails?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Ohmann, web.de Email ist doch höchstens für ein Spam-Konto zu empfehlen  

Ich sage nur alle 15min Pop3 Abruf (nicht unbegrenzt), maximale Anhang-Größe ist winzig, maximal 500 Emails im Postfach usw, dazu Spam und Werbung sowie Lockangebote für Abofallen (Web.de Premium zum Beispiel). 

Da kann ich nur Googlemail empfehlen, da hat man über 7GB Platz, unendlich Emails, unbegrenzter Pop3 Abruf, ein funktionierender Spam-Schutz (nicht eine Spamemail kam jemails durch, oder wurde falsch erkannt) und vorallem bekommt man keine einzige Email von Google mit tollen Angeboten etc  

Weiß nicht wofür man sich da noch über 500mb beim schlechtesten Email-Anbieter mit einer Toolbar erkaufen will 

Und damit auch alle Emails ankommen, packt man einfach ne Weiterleitung an die Googlemail in den Einstellungen und schon brauch man sein web.de Konto niemals mehr ein Besuch abstatten


----------



## Orka45 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wozu brauchst du 500MB Speicher bei Mails?


 12Mb sind schon voll, wenn man 2 Emails mit anhang hat


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ohmann, web.de Email ist doch höchstens für ein Spam-Konto zu empfehlen
> Da hast du recht
> Und damit auch alle Emails ankommen, packt man einfach ne Weiterleitung an die Googlemail in den Einstellungen und schon brauch man sein web.de Konto niemals mehr ein Besuch abstatten


 So in etwa hab ich es mit Hotmail eingerichtet. Ich muss allerdings regelmäßig noch das web.de Postfach leeren. Achja, mit erstellten Regeln erhällt man sogar auf web.de keine Spam Mails


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



Orka45 schrieb:


> 12Mb sind schon voll, wenn man 2 Emails mit anhang hat



Was kriegst du denn für Anhänge?
Und selbst wenn einer mal größer ist, ist die Mail angeguckt, kann sie gelöscht werden.
Oder speicherst du deinen Mail Verkehr einige Jahre?


----------



## L-man (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

also ich habe seit einigen Jahren ein "sauberes" Konta auf Web.de abgesehen von den Abomails habe ich auf dieses Konto noch keine Einzige Spam-Mail bekommen ich habe den Spamfilter noch nie eingeschaltet. Allerdings nutze ich dieses Konto nur für wichtige Sachen und nicht um mich auf Webseiten anzumelden oder so. Sogar auf meinem Account in der Firma bekomme ich mehr Spam als auf Web.de


----------



## onslaught (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



Orka45 schrieb:


> 12Mb sind schon voll, wenn man 2 Emails mit anhang hat



"Anlagen speichen unter" , wenn man sie braucht und die mail ausm Postfach löschen, ...

Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



Orka45 schrieb:


> So in etwa hab ich es mit Hotmail eingerichtet. Ich muss allerdings regelmäßig noch das web.de Postfach leeren. Achja, mit erstellten Regeln erhällt man sogar auf web.de keine Spam Mails


 
Nein muss man nicht, da man die Weiterleitung so einstellt, das keine Kopie mehr im postfach bleibt. Die Gesendete Email an Web.de wird dann automatisch vom Server auf die Googlemail weitergesendet ohne das sie in das Web.de Postfach kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Besser ist es das alte Postfach einfach zu löschen.
Immerhin wird man dann nicht mehr von "alten Bekannten" belästigt.


----------



## Orka45 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Da bekommt man 500mb geschenkt, für eine toolbar die man gleich wieder löschen kann und es wird sich nur darüber beschwert! Und das in einem Hardwareforum, also bitte!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Besser ist es das alte Postfach einfach zu löschen.
> Immerhin wird man dann nicht mehr von "alten Bekannten" belästigt.


 
Ne die werden in den Spamfilter eingetragen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Web.de jetzt mit 500 MB Speicherplatz für alle dank einer Erweiterung zum Runterladen?*

Ich habe mir erlaubt, den Thread aus dem vollkommen unpassenden WPW zu entfernen und das Bild mit Klarnamen im Startpost zu löschen.
Das nächste mal kurz nachdenken, bevor man ein Thema erstellt 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was kriegst du denn für Anhänge?
> Und selbst wenn einer mal größer ist, ist die Mail angeguckt, kann sie gelöscht werden.
> Oder speicherst du deinen Mail Verkehr einige Jahre?


 
Mit Fotos, Scans oder ungeschickt erstellten PDFs oder PPTs kriegt man 12 MB recht zügig voll.
Und ich speichere zwar nicht meinen gesamten Mailverkehr mehrere Jahre, aber zumindest die wichtigen Sachen über mehrere Monate. Denn so kann man sie im Worst-Case eines kompletten Datenverlustes immer noch einmal herunterladen. 12 MB sind zwar auch hierfür nicht zuwenig, zwingen einen aber z.T. mehrfach im Quartal zum Aufräumen von Hand.


----------



## danomat (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin jetzt seit 7 Jahren bei Web. Hab die  toolbar geladen und gelöscht. 12mb sind schnell mal voll. 
Bin voll zufrieden. 
Spams landen im SPAM Ordner so wie es sein soll. 

Nutze meistens die App. Funzt perfekt


----------

